# allergic reaction to ghrp-2 and cjc1295 w/o dac??



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Last night after my workout I to a shot or 100mcg ghrp and 100mcg of cjc. Imidiatly after that shot o began to feel flushed and my blood pressure went up and I began to get itchy all over. About 10 minutes after, both sides of my belly button developed almost a rash looking thing that swelled up rather large and was quite hard to touch. I've had little welts before after a shot but nothing like this. One thing I noticed was my ghrp-2 puck was broken up (I had to mix up one vial of each rite after the gym for this injection) but didn't think this should effect it in any negative way? Anyways I didn't take my shot this morning I'm going to take a few days rest from them and probably throw those vials away and get new bac water. What do you guys think? I've been using this company since the beginning of last summer and no major issues like this before . Has anyone expierenced this before? any light someone may be able to shed on this issue??

Also worth mentioning I started folli at 100mcg. Everyday on Monday . But have been doing quad shots with this.


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry about the spelling, auto correct on my phone. And fat fingers haha


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Noxrock said:


> Last night after my workout I to a shot or 100mcg ghrp and 100mcg of cjc. Imidiatly after that shot o began to feel flushed and my blood pressure went up and I began to get itchy all over. About 10 minutes after, both sides of my belly button developed almost a rash looking thing that swelled up rather large and was quite hard to touch. I've had little welts before after a shot but nothing like this. One thing I noticed was my ghrp-2 puck was broken up (I had to mix up one vial of each rite after the gym for this injection) but didn't think this should effect it in any negative way? Anyways I didn't take my shot this morning I'm going to take a few days rest from them and probably throw those vials away and get new bac water. What do you guys think? I've been using this company since the beginning of last summer and no major issues like this before . Has anyone expierenced this before? any light someone may be able to shed on this issue??
> 
> Also worth mentioning I started folli at 100mcg. Everyday on Monday . But have been doing quad shots with this.


Thought i was the only one...

After my 1st reaction they just got worse and worse...

Swelling in face, lips and throat... Even felt like my intestines were swelling!

For me i know its Cjc...

Thought i was the only one lol

I just avoid Cjc...

Some ppl have said that the with dac maybe diff to with out but i dnt wanna risk it again...

Take an anti-hystamine and should help.

Id suggest avoiding it from now


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice to know that I'm not the only one! Haha. Interesting that you say you felt your intestines were growing, what symptoms gave you this impression as I may have a similar symtom today.yes I think I will avoid from now on, would like to know which one it was. Perhaps a small does of each seperatly to see which is the culprit .


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Any theory on why this is happeneing after a long time of continuous use? You would think if it were allergic reaction it would be from the first shot. I was thinking maybe my back water was bad or there was just something wrong with that vial...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Noxrock said:


> Nice to know that I'm not the only one! Haha. Interesting that you say you felt your intestines were growing, what symptoms gave you this impression as I may have a similar symtom today.yes I think I will avoid from now on, would like to know which one it was. Perhaps a small does of each seperatly to see which is the culprit .


Not growing but swelling!

Id feel very uncomfortable in my lower stomach and it would felt like cramps and like some one was blowing up a balloon in my gut...

Lips and throat would swell so assumed it was also a swelling.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Noxrock said:


> Any theory on why this is happeneing after a long time of continuous use? You would think if it were allergic reaction it would be from the first shot. I was thinking maybe my back water was bad or there was just something wrong with that vial...


No, your always allergic to certain things but your body has a certain level of tolerance to it...

I am very allergic to kiwee but would eat them daily as a kid! Then one day boom! Nearly dead lol!

Just hit your tolerance for it id assume mate.

try a small shot of Ghrp if your fine sack off the Cjc


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Hm alrite ill try just some ghrp, as ike to run that atleast till I'm done the folli.... Yes that is exactly how my lower stomach feels, actually looks and feels like there is some liquid in there as I have abs up to just above my belly button then it is soft and jiggly lol


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Had same thing happen to me, once spread nearly all over my body was horrendous and went A&E. Time i got there started to go down. Started in stomach then spread.

Anti-histamines helped it and stopped after a while.


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you find out which peptide it was that was doing it to you? Do you still use peptides?


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Noxrock said:


> Last night after my workout I to a shot or 100mcg ghrp and 100mcg of cjc. Imidiatly after that shot o began to feel flushed and my blood pressure went up and I began to get itchy all over. About 10 minutes after, both sides of my belly button developed almost a rash looking thing that swelled up rather large and was quite hard to touch. I've had little welts before after a shot but nothing like this. One thing I noticed was my ghrp-2 puck was broken up (I had to mix up one vial of each rite after the gym for this injection) but didn't think this should effect it in any negative way? Anyways I didn't take my shot this morning I'm going to take a few days rest from them and probably throw those vials away and get new bac water. What do you guys think? I've been using this company since the beginning of last summer and no major issues like this before . Has anyone expierenced this before? any light someone may be able to shed on this issue??
> 
> Also worth mentioning I started folli at 100mcg. Everyday on Monday . But have been doing quad shots with this.


It's the cjc mate I'd be very cautious happened to me few times and the last time I ended up blacking out throwing up and having a fit and got rushed to A&E not worth the risk ime


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it seems this happens from the CJC with a lot of people but you should not just assume, do what Jim has said and try the GHRP-2 and the CJC alone and gauge the reaction.

i sometimes get a flushed feeling from GHRP-2 but it was enough for me not to use it at all and switch to IPAM never had an issue after that.

where did you get the peptides from as this could be the cause especially if the ones that you are using now is a different source from ones you have used in the past with no reaction.


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it seems this happens from the CJC with a lot of people but you should not just assume, do what Jim has said and try the GHRP-2 and the CJC alone and gauge the reaction.
> 
> i sometimes get a flushed feeling from GHRP-2 but it was enough for me not to use it at all and switch to IPAM never had an issue after that.
> 
> where did you get the peptides from as this could be the cause especially if the ones that you are using now is a different source from ones you have used in the past with no reaction.


It's from canadianpeptides, this is about my tenth vial of each from them and I havnt had an issue like this before so I'm sure the peptides are fine. My bac water is a little old but been kept in the fridge and can't see it being old giving me this reaction. I will try each individually at a lower dose and see what happens and report back. Is there any other peptides you would reccomend that can replace the cjc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Noxrock said:


> It's from canadianpeptides, this is about my tenth vial of each from them and I havnt had an issue like this before so I'm sure the peptides are fine. My bac water is a little old but been kept in the fridge and can't see it being old giving me this reaction. I will try each individually at a lower dose and see what happens and report back. Is there any other peptides you would reccomend that can replace the cjc?


cjc is an out of date name for GHRH peptides you are better off looking for a source that sells GHRH as Modified GRF 1-29 as this is what you want.....


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yet another reason why I generally avoid ghrp 2.


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> cjc is an out of date name for GHRH peptides you are better off looking for a source that sells GHRH as Modified GRF 1-29 as this is what you want.....


Interesting. They do have mod grf, now that you say that and I think back, that is what I ordered the first time in the summer and when I re ordered in the fall for some reason I got cjc, must have been reading about it. So there hasn't been cases like this with mod grf?


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Yet another reason why I generally avoid ghrp 2.


What do you use instead?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ipamorelin and mod-grf mate. Nectar of the gods. I've had more people tell me I look younger than my age in the last few months than ever before, though that could be the Retinol as well lol. Nah it's lovely stuff I get no sides from it apart from a tiny bit of puffiness if I take like 4 x +saturation dose + mod grf. I get strength and endurance boost from it as well. Fuller muscles and a generally pumped look.

I hate running out or low on it lol, been 4 months now near enough and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. May dabble with some tb-500 in a few weeks though.

GHRP 2 feels like a more intense pulse no doubt but I get sides from the prolactin and cortisol if I take it for more than a few times consecutively at on or around saturation dose. Insomnia, anxiety and water retention. I ain't the only one I know who has these as well either.

People say it's side free but it's not for me, at least if their peps are decent quality anyhow.


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Ipamorelin and mod-grf mate. Nectar of the gods. I've had more people tell me I look younger than my age in the last few months than ever before, though that could be the Retinol as well lol. Nah it's lovely stuff I get no sides from it apart from a tiny bit of puffiness if I take like 4 x +saturation dose + mod grf. I get strength and endurance boost from it as well. Fuller muscles and a generally pumped look.
> 
> I hate running out or low on it lol, been 4 months now near enough and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. May dabble with some tb-500 in a few weeks though.
> 
> ...


Insomnia? That's interesting, I sleep so much better on rp-2. Ipa sounds like the way to go here, I think I will have to give it a try. I actually just read about tb-500 yesterday, sounds like some pretty good stuff. Anything specifically you can tell me about it? I'll do some research on it as well


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting to hear about other people having this reaction. I don't get it as bad as the OP but I do get the flushed feeling if I, inadvertently, inject into a vein. It was worrying the first time it happened but the feeling passes after 10 mins or so. I don't get the itchiness though and it doesn't happen if I don't inject into a vein.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Noxrock said:


> Interesting. They do have mod grf, now that you say that and I think back, that is what I ordered the first time in the summer and when I re ordered in the fall for some reason I got cjc, must have been reading about it. *So there hasn't been cases like this with mod grf?*


there may have been but non that i have heard of


----------

